# ranking by board



## thekuntawman (Jun 5, 2003)

when i was a member of boggs lao's "black knights" club, we used to attend the black belt testings of the MKA "modern kuntaw association". i forgot the old mans name, but he has a board made up of arnis and karate teachers from different schools to grade his black belters. this was because he made his own style, and to get respect from the community, he allows any teacher to sit on the board and "test" his candidates. this way, nobody can say you think they dont earn the belt, because you have your chance to prove that his students dont deserve it. the MKA students are very tough, i know, because as a student of boggs, we tested the MKA students by sparring them. i ambarrased myself once, because i got the whipped by one of them. there would be no way i could put down at least that kid, who was even smaller than me.

the MKA have a lot of respect, just like the black knights, because they have this method of testing. in boggs' school, i could not even prepare for my test because he told me the day before, and i had to fight at a tournament at clarkfield air base the morning before my test. if modern arnis uses this kind of testing, who can argue that modern arnis black belters are not qualified? here there opportunity to proved it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> * and i had to fight at a tournament at clarkfield air base the morning before my test. if modern arnis uses this kind of testing, who can argue that modern arnis black belters are not qualified? here there opportunity to proved it. *



This is why I added sparring to the Black Belt testing. It doesn't matter how good your technique is if you can't hit a moving target.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 5, 2003)

> This is why I added sparring to the Black Belt testing. It doesn't matter how good your technique is if you can't hit a moving target.



well said, finally something practical from you.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *This is why I added sparring to the Black Belt testing. It doesn't matter how good your technique is if you can't hit a moving target. *



Indeed! I got a good workout testing someone, with all that sparring!

I like the idea that *thekuntawman* mentions of having black belts from other arts on testing boards in certain cases. I recal Charles Blodgett doing this in Pacific Grove, CA for his Kung Fu tests.

We have had non-WMAA Modern Arnis black belts on the WMAA testing board.


----------

